# Movies/TV shows about classical music?



## Gustav Mahler

I have been watching Mozart in the jungle recently, and as an orchestra player I got really connected to it-I liked the atmosphere, the rehearsals, and of course that everything is evolving around classical music.
Are there other good TV shows and movies like this (besides Amadeus)?


----------



## joen_cph

Some great documentaries about Sviatoslav Richter and Maria Yudina on you-tube.

There´s an unorthodox, good one about Schubert by Lehner, called Notturno, as well.

It´s debatable whether it´s about classical music per se, but I like Herzog´s Fitzcarraldo.


----------



## Guest

I watched the pilot of that show, and it did nothing for me.

I can't think of any other TV shows that feature classical music as central to the plot. There are some movies. Have you watched Immortal Beloved? It is about Beethoven, starring Gary Oldman. I'm not sure how accurate it is (I'm guessing not very), but it was a good movie - I really enjoy Oldman in most everything he does.


----------

